# Home Fish Cleaning Station



## cdtuttle2911 (Jan 17, 2013)

I saw a picture on here about 2-3 years ago of a guy who built one similar & I have been wanting one ever since. Started small, but it got a lot bigger as I went on. I ended up with a lot more table than I needed, but I like the way it turned out.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

Sweet.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice, what did you use for cutting board? Teflon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow! That's awesome


----------



## cdtuttle2911 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ducktracker said:


> Very nice, what did you use for cutting board? Teflon?


I bought the cutting board from Ultramatic Feeders. Its the 24"X60". Kind of expensive, but for the size and durability I believe it was worth it. Here is the link to their website.

http://www.ultramaticfeeders.com/index.php/en/game-processing/tailgate-cutting-board


----------



## shiner78 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice looking cleaning station. Love the idea. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdtuttle2911 (Jan 17, 2013)

Forgot to add that I will be running electricity soon to get some lighting out there also.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice work!! I remember the one from a few years ago.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Nice work!! I remember the one from a few years ago.


Are you referring to this one ???..........


----------



## cdtuttle2911 (Jan 17, 2013)

Tortuga said:


> Are you referring to this one ???..........


Holy **** :ac550:. Coulda saved my self a buncha money and went with your version.


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice build, I like the bottle openers


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Are you referring to this one ???..........


LOL.........my poor eyes could have done without that one so early........


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> LOL.........my poor eyes could have done without that one so early........


+1what he said!:rotfl:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

You could buy this table from Harbor Freight for $139.99 with coupon this week and convert it into a fishing cleaning station using a hard plastic or tin sheet on top. Save time and energy.


----------

